# Lewisville Texas gun show...



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Just got back from the gun show. It was about what I expected. Lots of over priced guns, ammo and accessories for the most part. Did see a number of round receiver Mosin Nagants 91/30's at a reasonable price and reasonable condition at one table. Lots of very proud sellers of AR's/AK's ect.... The pistols were ridiculas price wise although there were a few there like some Colt Pythons in great shape that were well worth the asking price to be sure. I think the best deal I saw was on reloading gun powder and primers! Man I will look at my inventories and the next time they come to town I will clean them out of several things! Prices were about 20% off what I normally pay.

What have you seen or what trends have you noticed at Gun Shows of late?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Payday is not until monday so I was unable to attend. Looks like I didn't miss much. There are a few books I wanted to look for though.


----------

